# T5 advice



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

i have been taking T5s for a week now, 2 in the morning & 1 at 1pm. should i cycle them 1 week on 1 week off????...........also i am not getting that rushing type felling,:confused: should i up the dosege???:withstupi :crazy:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

what t5's do you have?

t5's contain eph and alot of other things, cycling in either a 1 week on 1weeks off fashion (or 2on 2 off) is the best bet


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

i dont know what T5S they are,trere is 60 in a white sealed tub & they are clear capsuals with brownish powder inside


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

took 3 this morning & nothing happened   i think i may have been ripped off, what should they look like? can someone post a picture please. :rage:


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

hi i am looking at loosing wieght and no a couple of lads that have used t5s to do this and was wondering if someone could advise me weather this is a good idea i use to do weight lifing when i was about 16 and was doing very well at it wthin about 2months of doing it i went from benching 30kg to benching around 100kg but since then i have put on on about 3stone and weigh around 18-19 stone now and am feed up with being a chunky monkey lol now i want to do somthing about and as i said i no a couple of lads who having bein taking t5 and lost around 4 stone over about 2months and was wondering if this is the way to do it and if there are any side effects or risks to doing it this way thanks for any replys.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

hovis said:


> took 3 this morning & nothing happened   i think i may have been ripped off, what should they look like? can someone post a picture please. :rage:


mate if they are real you've just taken 120mg of eph,you would know. :bounce:


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

daveye said:


> hi i am looking at loosing wieght and no a couple of lads that have used t5s to do this and was wondering if someone could advise me weather this is a good idea i use to do weight lifing when i was about 16 and was doing very well at it wthin about 2months of doing it i went from benching 30kg to benching around 100kg but since then i have put on on about 3stone and weigh around 18-19 stone now and am feed up with being a chunky monkey lol now i want to do somthing about and as i said i no a couple of lads who having bein taking t5 and lost around 4 stone over about 2months and was wondering if this is the way to do it and if there are any side effects or risks to doing it this way thanks for any replys.


diet is the key to weight lose,t5 is not a magic pill


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

diaita said:


> mate if they are real you've just taken 120mg of eph,you would know. :bounce:


You would be sweating like a peadophile on extacy in a nursery.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

hovis said:


> i dont know what T5S they are,trere is 60 in a white sealed tub & they are clear capsuals with brownish powder inside


Sounds like - VTS Research Dymetadrine T5's.

But there not brownish powder, it's white powder.


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

hovis said:


> i dont know what T5S they are,trere is 60 in a white sealed tub & they are clear capsuals with brownish powder inside


I don't know if there are different kinds of T5's but the ones I have are very small, round ones....they look like a little sweetner that you put in your cup of tea.

I think they are excellent at helping you lose weight as long as your diet and exercise are right. I lost about 1.5 stone in about 3 weeks but this was probably coz after taking them I was literally walking EVERYWHERE whereas before I would have driven and was also hitting the gym twice a day. They basically make you feel like you can keep going and going even when you have done an hour or so already.


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

Girl4 said:


> I think they are excellent at helping you lose weight as long as your diet and exercise are right..


That's the key.I'm sick to death at the moment of people at work asking me where I get my eph, clen and T5s from because they seem to think they're magic pills that make you ripped. If they did Britain wouldn't be so fat would it?!

They're a great way of accelerating fat loss but many people could lose weight simply by sorting their lazy lives out.


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

S_Soldier said:


> That's the key.I'm sick to death at the moment of people at work asking me where I get my eph, clen and T5s from because they seem to think they're magic pills that make you ripped. If they did Britain wouldn't be so fat would it?!
> 
> They're a great way of accelerating fat loss but many people could lose weight simply by sorting their lazy lives out.


i no wat you are saying an im one of em lol not just planing to just take the pill and fit into a size zero lol starting the gym with me mate tommorow and gunna hammer the weights, tredmill and bike an i no people say not to do weights wen your losing it but being the size i am an it prob reduce the amount of loose skin you get from loosing alot of weight and hopefully someday be a beefed up mofo just wanna get me self back down to 15st and beef up like i was and stop being a lazy mofo thanks for all you guys help wiv this much appreciated.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

daveye said:


> i no wat you are saying an im one of em lol not just planing to just take the pill and fit into a size zero lol starting the gym with me mate tommorow and gunna hammer the weights, tredmill and bike an i no people say not to do weights wen your losing it but being the size i am an it prob reduce the amount of loose skin you get from loosing alot of weight and hopefully someday be a beefed up mofo just wanna get me self back down to 15st and beef up like i was and stop being a lazy mofo thanks for all you guys help wiv this much appreciated.


have you ever trained/exersized before.

how heavy are you.

T5 will up blood pressure not good if your already unfit IMO


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

Girl4 said:


> I don't know if there are different kinds of T5's but the ones I have are very small, round ones....they look like a little sweetner that you put in your cup of tea.
> 
> Sounds like pure eph
> 
> I think they are excellent at helping you lose weight as long as your diet and exercise are right. I lost about 1.5 stone in about 3 weeks but this was probably coz after taking them I was literally walking EVERYWHERE whereas before I would have driven and was also hitting the gym twice a day. They basically make you feel like you can keep going and going even when you have done an hour or so already.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

the t5s i get m8 beleave me i have to empty halve the powder out has food is a no no for the day not good if you like me need to eat 8 times aday bro i think your being ripped off bro, 3 propper t5s will blow your head offf full stop

chem


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

daveye said:


> i no wat you are saying an im one of em lol not just planing to just take the pill and fit into a size zero lol starting the gym with me mate tommorow and gunna hammer the weights, tredmill and bike an i no people say not to do weights wen your losing it but being the size i am an it prob reduce the amount of loose skin you get from loosing alot of weight and hopefully someday be a beefed up mofo just wanna get me self back down to 15st and beef up like i was and stop being a lazy mofo thanks for all you guys help wiv this much appreciated.


I dont want to get on your case mate (there are plenty of people here who'll do for me) but becareful with whatever fat loss supps you take, be it eph, cle or T5, they are all highly addictive in my opinion and I've tried them all!

You sound like your in the same position I was a few years back, wanting those to shed fat and fast! Mate I tried everything and did some pretty stupid things to my body that I'm not proud of and I've learnt from my mistakes but believe me a good clean diet and some exercise should be the basis on which you add fat burners and not straight away either. Give it a few months first, its sounds **** when you think you can take these pills and it works faster but get your routine and more importantly your mind set right first!

It took a friend and more experienced trainer to pull me up and tell me that my priorities for training were all wrong! I was relying on the pills and nothing else!

In the end, I sacked the burners for a few months, got my head straight and worked my way up to a really sensible diet (I dont mean a bodybuilders diet, just a sensible diet with the occasional cheat!) and THEN stuck a few eph's in to aid what I was already working towards...

In the end mate, I shed 3 stone, when from 20% to 9% body fat and felt fcuking great!

Plenty of people are a but to sharp to jump all over you and criticise in my opinion without really understanding where your coming from, just shift through the crap and there are some genuine guys on here who know **** loads about diet, training and supps, ask the right questions and youll get the right answers!


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

diaita said:


> have you ever trained/exersized before.
> 
> how heavy are you.
> 
> T5 will up blood pressure not good if your already unfit IMO


ye iv trainned before it was about 3-4 years ago i was making good progress whithin about 1-2 months i went from benching 30kg to 100 and doing delifts of about 150kg and then started work and stop going which was a big mistake and went from being 15st to now 19st which i regret but there no point in dewelling on just get my fat ass into gear and do summat about im not going to hammer the t5 never taken em before just going to try em and see what i feel like when you are training and see what you feel like when you come down off em.


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

roc-star said:


> I dont want to get on your case mate (there are plenty of people here who'll do for me) but becareful with whatever fat loss supps you take, be it eph, cle or T5, they are all highly addictive in my opinion and I've tried them all!
> 
> You sound like your in the same position I was a few years back, wanting those to shed fat and fast! Mate I tried everything and did some pretty stupid things to my body that I'm not proud of and I've learnt from my mistakes but believe me a good clean diet and some exercise should be the basis on which you add fat burners and not straight away either. Give it a few months first, its sounds **** when you think you can take these pills and it works faster but get your routine and more importantly your mind set right first!
> 
> ...


i no what you are saying people use it as a magic pill and expect it to work thats not me though iv lost weight before and no all about the body did some work on how the body works at college so no about tranning and how to effectivly loose weight just at the moment im not doing anything so just putting on the weight just going to use the pill to allow me to work harder from what i understand it makes you feel like to can train and keep on training not going to hammer it just going to try it and see were we go from there this mite seem stupid but startting the gym today i no the key is to burn more than you take in so im going to eat breakfast and start taking protein drinks like iv done in the past dont get me wrong im not gunna cut out all the **** food maybe once a weak treat me self lol but i no wat you are saying and thanks for you reply.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

daveye you'll be very suprised how much you'll drop in the first month without them,just by cutting down junk foods/exercise alone, but it sounds like your going to take it no matter what anyone says.look up yetimans thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/27273-fat-boy-trying-get-slim-my-progress.html


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

diaita said:


> daveye you'll be very suprised how much you'll drop in the first month without them,just by cutting down junk foods/exercise alone, but it sounds like your going to take it no matter what anyone says.look up yetimans thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/27273-fat-boy-trying-get-slim-my-progress.html


i no what you are saying i prob will loose about 1.5st in the first month coz iv done it before and the reason i have put on weight is because i dont do anyy excersice but the problem is that being as unfit as i am i will feel drained and from what i am told this just makes you feel full of energy im not saying im going to hammer them im not saying im going to even take em just want to see for my self if there are any benifits to taking them.


----------



## jayt (Dec 10, 2007)

Girl4 said:


> I don't know if there are different kinds of T5's but the ones I have are very small, round ones....they look like a little sweetner that you put in your cup of tea.
> 
> they sound like eff on there own, most t5 are in a powdered capsule as its a mixture, eff tastes really bitter in your mouth and its about the size of a sweetner
> 
> and they are white aswell i have never seen a brown one,


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

The Animal said:


> You would be sweating like a peadophile on extacy in a nursery.


PMSL :lol:


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

got some t5 today andf ****ing hell it makes you feel like youve sniffed about 3g of coke man i was buzzin glad i took em trainned ****ing hard at the gym to today feel ****ed atfer it though but it was well worth the money


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

chem said:


> the t5s i get m8 beleave me i have to empty halve the powder out has food is a no no for the day not good if you like me need to eat 8 times aday bro i think your being ripped off bro, 3 propper t5s will blow your head offf full stop
> 
> chem


Why are you using eph on a bulk?


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

you guys look like you no what you are talking about so i ahve a question people keep saying to me taking t5s **** up your liver and kidneys, i no they could prob do damage to your heart if you are unfit coz it raises your heart rate and obivously if you have heart prob then it could be a prob but can they do any damage to liver or kidneys thanks for any replys.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Nope, liver and kidneys should be fine.

If used responsibly.


----------



## bobgenie (Jul 25, 2008)

daveye said:


> you guys look like you no what you are talking about so i ahve a question people keep saying to me taking t5s **** up your liver and kidneys, i no they could prob do damage to your heart if you are unfit coz it raises your heart rate and obivously if you have heart prob then it could be a prob but can they do any damage to liver or kidneys thanks for any replys.


There can be stomach issues with the aspirin, for example if you have an ulcer. Then there is the blood thinning properties of aspirin but all this only if you're already predisposed to these problems.

The ephedrine acts similar to speed as a central nervous system stimulant and 'can' cause heart problems but this is rare. Certainly sleep can be a problem. I took two T5 recently early morning and still couldn't sleep that night. Also can be slow to have that first pee.

can't see any reason for liver or kidney problems though.


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

ye did some research and i cannt see why they could its just people talkin **** my t5 have 60mg eph 30mg caff 30mg aspirin and 30 mg naringin and although aspirin can cause liver and kidney problems the recommended dose of aspirin a day is 85-90mg so you are takin half of that an i also read that they can cause stomach ulcers if you have a sensitive stomach.

its just people doin my head in about them saying theyve got speed in em and **** like that and theyve never done any research there all full of **** and jellous coz im gunna be a ripped mofo lol.

thanks for all your replys


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

hi guys just wondering if any one nos anythign about creatine does it make you put on wieght or does it just help with putting on muscle and repair it also is it advisable to take if loosing wieght thanks for any replys.


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

man iv being doing some research on these t5s beign taking them for two weeks now and noticed the diff with training but the research iv being doing says the ephedrine is dangerous to take can cause strokes heart attacks and even death and has really bothered me wanna keep taking em coz really notice the diff when training but even though only a few people are effected by the side effects dont wanna be one of em so even though its going to be harder to train it ill be worth it.


----------



## lucy0 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello

Im a seventeen year old girl, 5ft 5 about 8 and half stone, wanting to tone up and loose about half a stone, i just bought some t5s called Atom bomb t5 fatburners. Been taking them for two days now, not had any real concerns, not eaten apart from been making sure ive had something for brekky before i take them, been excercising only about half an hour.

Was wondering if im doing the right thing? cant excercise much more at the moment, cant fit it in with exams right now, but should do shortly so any advice would be great!

thankyou!!

Can only take one a day, it specifies no more than 1 in 24 hours xx

heres the ingredients on what im on

*ATOM Bomb T5 Fatburners* is the lastest of a new generation of T5. The Atom Bomb T5 Fatburners is made from natural ingredients to modern day specification, it contains Atom HCL Blend 60mg, Caffeine 250mg Aspirin 30mg, Narnagin 100mg and Theobromine


----------



## Dino Dog (May 8, 2010)

where can i get some of the good T5s from? use to use them when boxing training but since i moved area i cant get any good ones can any one help me??


----------



## neo3998 (May 9, 2010)

Hi,

I have been using T5's for a while now, on and off through the years. They are really good for cutting up when ypu are trying to lose a bit of weight. I always use them for around 6 weeks going into the summer months to get the summer body in shape.

Last year I started using a brand called Forza, has anyone else used them? I have found that they seem to be a lot stronger than the other products I have used previously.

I buy them at around 90 at a time as they generally last me around 6 weeks. They can work for weight loss or they really help with training as they give you so much more energy. I have had the odd headache when pushing myself up the gym but it goes quickly, think it is just the blood rushing around my body faster.

one word of caution is..... dont have these for at least 5 hours before you are due to sleep, else they will keep you up all night long lol.

I get mine from here:

www.t5weightloss.com


----------



## wazawaza1992 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ive used T5's on several occasions. Really it does sound like you have been ripped off, as when i was cycling them. An hour after taking them i would be sweating, have excessive energy, and had will power to carry cardio on even after i felt i was going to drop, also you will have no urge to eat whatsoever until usually after the gym session. They are fantastic if you are getting the correct ones, i was doing excessive cardio with T5 cycle and hardcore dieting and i lost a stone in just 4 days. I wouldn't say this was healthy for any human to be honest. But once you stop the T5 cycle .. you have to maintain by what you have lost by still doing dieting and training. If you dont do this you will pile that weight back on.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Waza this thread is over a year old he'll have sussed it out by now :lol:


----------



## macca1243 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi there , last year I weighed very nearly 19 stone myself an started taking T5s myself ( 1 aday ) for 2weeks then a week off and

Within 3 10 weeks I'd lost 3 and a half stone , but The catch is upto 6-8 litres of water a day and a high protein dirt of fish ,

Eggwhites etc they make u feel like your whizzing your tits off for an hour or so but Ur body will adjust after a few days but stick

To this advice and ur weight will come right off


----------

